# Extraction Of Original Raw File From DNG



## Sandyjas (Sep 2, 2014)

I have Lightroom 5, newer iMac with Mountain Lion 10.8.4   I have Photoshop CS6 and Nikon cameras with NX2.  I changed from a PC with Nikon View and Photoshop Elements 1.0, so I have the somewhat newer programs.  No major upgrades.   I have been testing on certain aspects of Lightroom before I import.  I have changed several photo copies to DNG and validated them.  I was wondering (can't find much on the web) how you would extract an original raw file from a DNG after it was created.  You know the programs I have.  I can't find any extract option.  Could I do this with what I have now?  If not, what do I need?  

Thank You Very Much for the help,

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 2, 2014)

You have to use the free Adobe DNG converter to retrieve your original NEF. That will only work if you create the DNG with the NEF embedded, which will pretty much double the size of the image file. Personally, I archive the original raw file and don't bother to embed it in the DNG.


----------



## Sandyjas (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank You So Much.  I have looked and found not much on extraction.  Extraction was mentioned in the books I have, but I could not find an option for it in Lightroom.  I'm just kind of testing operations with Lightroom, as I'm still new to it and have not yet imported photos.  My Digital Asset Management plan is being formed as I test.  And yes, I plan to archive my original files.  But you never know in the future! 

Thank You for the help,

Sandy


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 3, 2014)

I have yet to meet anyone who has ever, (in a non-test environment) created a DNG that has an embedded Raw file.  Ergo, I have never met anyone who has wanted to extract it again.  I suspect it doesn't come up much in real-life.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 3, 2014)

Sandyjas said:


> Thank You So Much.  I have looked and found not much on extraction.  Extraction was mentioned in the books I have, but I could not find an option for it in Lightroom.  I'm just kind of testing operations with Lightroom, as I'm still new to it and have not yet imported photos.  My Digital Asset Management plan is being formed as I test.  And yes, I plan to archive my original files.  But you never know in the future!
> 
> Thank You for the help,
> 
> Sandy


If you embed the proprietary RAW image file inside the DNG, you wind up with a doubly large DNG. Why would you want a file that is nearly twice the size as the original? It is not necessary in LR to convert to DNG, LR will read the Proprietary RAW formats just fine.  Even if you convert to DNG, you would be wise to keep the master original proprietary RAW file.  If you do not convert to DNG, you bypass that step on import and this will speed up your workflow. 

Just import the NEFs, let LR manage these master originals and let your system backup archive these to protect them from fire, flood or pestilence.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 3, 2014)

> It is not necessary in LR to convert to DNG


Maybe not necessary but it does have some advantages. The main reason for me to use (only) DNG is the DNG-Validate option in Lightroom. Very, very usefull file management function!
Roelof


----------



## Sandyjas (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not going to convert to DNG now.  I was thinking if I had to in the way future.  I was just testing and finding out how it worked.  I think it is a good idea.  But I decided to stay with Nef for now.  Thank You for all the help.  Now if I can find more time to record these answers.  I'm busy testing parts of Lightroom. 

Thank You,

Sandy


----------

